# SA's draft new critical skills list (2021)



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

On Thursday (Feb. 18, 2021), South Africa finally released a proposed new list of critical skills that can make it easier for foreigners in certain jobs to work here.

Those who meet the requirements on the list can get easier access to a visa to work and live in South Africa.

The existing critical skills list was last updated in 2014, and the new list was gazetted for comment on Thursday.

The new document includes much of the long existing list of technology-focussed, as well as engineering, financial and medical critical skills.

New additions include university lecturer, general accountant, company secretary, management accountant and investment manager, fraud examiner, digital artist, chef, and carpenter.

But some of the jobs that were on the 2014 critical list were scrapped, including corporate general manager, millwright and pipefitter.

Some jobs require honours degrees for professionals to qualify for special immigration treatment but only one job – that of university lecturer – requires a master's degree.

News Report on Business Insider


----------



## araichur (Mar 15, 2018)

where can I find the Appendix 3 mentioned in this draft report? I need to see the list of areas for academics.

Thanks


----------

